
Ask HN: Paid or OSS Weekly Newsletter Tools? - blairanderson
I have seen a ton of startups that exist to create newsletters but very few open source tools.<p>Am I looking in the wrong place? Anyone love their OSS newsletter repo?
======
ahazred8ta
Do you just want basic html-email creation, or do you have something
particular in mind? Please post links to a couple of examples of other
people's newsletters you're trying to model yourself after.

~~~
blairanderson
[https://goodbits.io/](https://goodbits.io/)

basically a feed reader that allows you to setup basic html-email creation.

\- [https://web-smith.ongoodbits.com/2017/07/19/no-230-the-
top-2...](https://web-smith.ongoodbits.com/2017/07/19/no-230-the-top-25-dnvb-
s-of-2017) \-
[http://rubyweekly.com/issues/358](http://rubyweekly.com/issues/358)

